# Ein Mechatroniker auf Inbetriebname



## Onkel Dagobert (15 Oktober 2012)

Neulich erlebt, kein Scherz, nichts erfunden und nichts hinzu gefügt, und zum Lachen ist mir dabei auch nicht:

Anruf eines Mechatronikers (ca. 30 Jahre alt) auf Inbetriebnahme: "Der Motorschutzschalter einer 15kW Pumpe löst aus. Was kann das denn sein?"
Ich: "Was hat denn der Motor für eine Wicklung? Guck mal auf das Typenschild, da steht was von 230/400 oder 400/690 drauf!"

Er nach längeren Suchen: "230/400 mit Symbolen Dreieck/Stern."
Ich: "Gut. Jetzt mach mal das Klemmbrett auf und guck mal, wie der Motor angeschlossen ist."

Er: "Da sind drei Brücken drinn."
Ich: "Aha, dann ist er verkehrt angeschlossen. Er muß bei 400V in Stern angeschlossen werden. Klemm ihn um, dann ist alles gut."

Zehn Minuten später: "Ich habe ihn umgeklemmt. Ich habe aber immer noch einen Kurzschluß drauf. Am Motorschutzschalter funkt es ganz gewaltig. Ich habe Angst, noch einmal ein zu schalten."
Ich: "Heh? Wie geht das denn? Klemm das Kabel mal an der Klemmleiste aus und mess den Widerstand am Kabel zwischen den Leitern."

Zehn Minuten später: "Hab ich gemacht. 0,3Ohm, 0.3Ohm. 0,3Ohm."
Ich: "Das ist ein bisschen sehr wenig. Das könnte der Widerstand des Kabels sein, aber nicht der Widerstand der Wicklung. Vielleicht ist das Erdkabel beschädigt? Klemm das Kabel mal am Motor ab und mess den Widerstand des Kabels und dann auch gleich die Widerstände der Wicklungen am Motor, und auch gegen Erde."

Fünfzehn Minuten später: "Das Kabel ist zwischen den Leitern hochohmig. Am Motor messe ich 3,8Ohm, 3,8Ohm, 0,6Ohm."
Ich: "Ok, das Kabel scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Die Wicklungen sollten eigentlich alle den selben Widerstand haben. Vielleicht ein Messfehler?"

Er: "Ich hab's drei mal nachgemessen."
Ich: "Hm, dann ist wohl der Motor kaputt. Messfehler kann aber auch sein. Vielleicht ist er auch irgendwie mechanisch blockiert?"

Er, so ganz nebenbei nach einigen Gelaber: "Die Sternbrücke habe ich auf W2, U2, V2 angeschlossen und das Kabel auch."
Ich, nachgefragt : "Was? Sag das noch mal? WO hast du das Kabel aufgelegt?"

Er: "Auf W2, U2, und V2."
Ich verwirrt: "Du hast die Sternbrücke und das Kabel auf den selben Klemmen aufgelegt?"

Er völlig unschuldig: "Ja"
Ich: "Und U1, V1, W1 sind nicht belegt?"

Er immer noch unschuldig: "An den Klemmen U1, V1 und W1 ist nichts angeschlossen, die sind frei."
Ich: "Das hat vor dir noch keiner geschafft!" + Erklärung, sachlich und ruhig

ein paar Tage später im Gespräch mit ihm:
Er: "Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich schon vorher in Dreieck einen Kurzschluß hatte. Die drei Brücken hatten die Wicklung kurz geschlossen."



Was sagt ihr dazu?
Darf ein Mechatroniker eigentlich Strom anfassen?

Glaubt ihr diese Geschichte?


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 Oktober 2012)

*grummel* da faellt mir nix zu ein... gut ausgebildet, der Mann!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Manu81 (15 Oktober 2012)

Schon fast nicht zu glauben aber die gibt es auch.

Gruß Manu


----------



## Matze001 (16 Oktober 2012)

Passt zu meinem Bild des Mechatronikers... leider!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## M-Ott (16 Oktober 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Passt zu meinem Bild des Mechatronikers... leider!


So ein Unsinn! Dumme bzw. schlecht ausgebildete Leute gibt's in JEDEM Beruf!
Ich habe so etwas auch schon bei einem Elektriker erlebt: Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung mit eingelegten Brücken.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Oktober 2012)

Abhängig von dem was auf dem Typenschild steht, die Brücken richtig einzulegen überfordert auch manchen Vollblutelektriker.
Da sind die Motoren von Bauer gut, da gibts keine Einlegebrücken, sondern Drahtbrücken, und im Deckel des Klemmkasten eine idiotensichere Zeichnung


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2012)

Im Maschinenbau ist es ja oft so das die  jungen Leute zwei Ausbildungen machen, Elektrisch und Mechanik. 

Wird zuerst Mechanik gemacht, bekommst du den Hufschmied nicht mehr aus den Köpfen. 

Man kann halt aus einen Esel kein Rennpferd machen.


----------



## floppy (16 Oktober 2012)

Jeder kann mal nen schlechten Tag haben...
Aber im Ernst, sowas lernt man auch nicht - also nach meiner Ausbildung zum Energieelektroniker hätt ich das auch nicht gewußt. Hab da nämlich nix gelernt ausser der Bedienung des Kaffeeautomaten und der Bedienung eines Oszilloskopen. Und die Kollegen Mechatroniker lernten zusätzlich noch das surfen im Internet. 
Und wenn der sowas noch nicht vorher im Job machen mußte?


----------



## floppy (16 Oktober 2012)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Abhängig von dem was auf dem Typenschild steht, die Brücken richtig einzulegen überfordert auch manchen Vollblutelektriker.


Jaaaa, kann passieren Hab mal ne Maschine löschen müssen weil ich nen Lüfter im Stern angeschossen habe - kleine Unachtsamkeit - FU mit geringerer Ausgangsspanung:evil:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Oktober 2012)

Bei meinem ersten Motor den ich anklemmen müsste (Lüfter) hab ich die Brücken gleich ganz weggelassen....... Das gab wenigstens keinen Kurzschluss


----------



## Paul (16 Oktober 2012)

floppy schrieb:


> Jeder kann mal nen schlechten Tag haben...
> *Aber im Ernst, sowas lernt man auch nicht - also nach meiner Ausbildung zum Energieelektroniker hätt ich das auch nicht gewußt.* Hab da nämlich nix gelernt ausser der Bedienung des Kaffeeautomaten und der Bedienung eines Oszilloskopen. Und die Kollegen Mechatroniker lernten zusätzlich noch das surfen im Internet.
> Und wenn der sowas noch nicht vorher im Job machen mußte?


Abgründe tun sich auf....
Selbst wenn Du in einem Betrieb gelernt hast, wo die Azubis in der Fertigung 
als billige Arbeiter verheizt werden, musst Du anscheinend auch in der
Berufsschule nur gepennt haben.

Ich kann das einfach nicht glauben, ausgelernt und kann keinen Motor
anklemmem. Und dann noch der Unterton "Stellt euch doch nicht so an
das ist doch wirklich nur eine Kleinigkeit".

Wenn ich denke dass Deine Generation mal für meine Rente sorgen soll
wird mir Himmelangst.


----------



## Aventinus (16 Oktober 2012)

Fehler machen darf jeder. Aber dem Kollegen fehlte ja komplett das Verständnis und da wäre es imho angebracht die Finger von der Elektrik zu lassen.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Oktober 2012)

worüber regt ihr euch eigentlich auf? Ich kenne genügend Elektriker (und auch andere), die man dressieren muss, bevor sie sowas können. und auch andere Dinge beherrschen lernen, die in der Schule nicht so wichtig erschienen sind. Wenns für U-Stahl-Feilen soviel Punkte gibt wie für Motor anschließen - woher soll der Schüler wissen, was er sich nun wirklich merken soll.

...und eine Anleitung im Klemmbrettdeckel kann noch so "idiotensicher" sein. Wenn einer unerfahren ist, macht er Fehler, dazu sind die nämlich da. Und selbst mir als erfahrenem Programmierer passiert es, dass ich unbedacht mal statt einem "oder" ein "oder nicht" reinrutscht. Und in den nächsten fünf Minuten nichtmal gemerkt habe, dass die Maschine Scheiße macht, obwohl mir das ganz offensichtlich hätte auffallen müssen. Erst als das Anlagenpersonal mich dann endlich an einer anderen Maschine wiederfand, konnte ich diesen Flüchtigkeitsfehler nach einer halben Stunde Stillstand erst wieder beseitigen.

Aus einem solchen Einzelvorkomnis dann wieder eine Pauschalverurteilung zu machen (siehe da, wieder die Mechatroniker, wieder die, die nicht studiert haben, usw-usf), halte ich für ein erbärmliches Selbstzeugnis derer, die das tun.

Wir lernen aus Fehlern (oder sollten das wenigstens tun). Wer keine Fehler machen darf, darf nicht arbeiten. Der, der es noch nie fertiggebracht hat, großen Bockmist zu bauen, der werfe den ersten Stein.


----------



## Aventinus (16 Oktober 2012)

@Perfektionist

Wir reden hier aber nicht von Flüchigkeitsfehlern. Der Kollege hat die Schaltung einfach nicht verstanden. Wenn er der Meinung ist, mit den Dreieck-Brücken die Wicklungen kurzgeschlossen zu haben. Und wenn er bei den Offenen Enden der Wicklungen in seiner Interpretation der Sternschaltung auch nicht stutzig wird hat er auch nicht ganz begriffen dass Elektrizität sich von Pneumatik unterscheidet. Da pfeift nämlich die Luft aus dem offenen Schlauchende und alles ist gut.


----------



## Nordischerjung (16 Oktober 2012)

Na nun hackt do nicht so auf den armen Mechatroniker rum. Vielleicht wollte er nur prüfen, ob du die Leitungsberechnung nach VDE richtig gemacht hast!


----------



## M-Ott (16 Oktober 2012)

Leute, ich habe schon soviel Idioten als Elektriker gesehen, einer wollte sogar unter Vollast einen 125 A Trenner ziehen, ich konnte ihn gerade so vom Gegenteil überzeugen.
@Dagobert
Dummheit und schlechte Ausbildung hat nach meiner Erfahrung nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit dem Lehrberuf zu tun und falls doch, muss ich leider sagen, dass ich schon deutlich mehr dumme Elektriker als dumme Mechatroniker gesehen habe.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Michael,
wofür steht eigentlich das M in deinen Nick, Michael oder Mechaniker


----------



## M-Ott (16 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> wofür steht eigentlich das M in deinen Nick, Michael oder Mechaniker


Wenn schon, dann MechaTROniker! Und dumme Mechaniker habe ich auch schon jede Menge kennengelernt.


----------



## Aventinus (16 Oktober 2012)

Ich würde das ganze nicht am Beruf festmachen. Aber der Herr aus der lustigen Geschichte in #1 hat von der Materie eben keine Ahnung - ob er es gelernt hat oder auch nicht. Und dann sollte der zu seiner eigenen Sicherheit lieber die Finger von Drähten und Klemmbrettern lassen. Ich hab auch schon Mechatroniker gesehen, die hervoragende Programmierer waren - ja, ja, sowas gibts.


----------



## Boxy (16 Oktober 2012)

Soetwas bringen sogar Elektriker vom Fach fertig ...


----------



## knabi (16 Oktober 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> einer wollte sogar unter Vollast einen 125 A Trenner ziehen, ich konnte ihn gerade so vom Gegenteil überzeugen



Das sollte kein Problem sein, wenn das ein Sicherungs*LAST*trennschalter ist und der Schaltende die notwendige Umsicht walten läßt (Stichwort: PSA, zügig schalten...)


----------



## floppy (16 Oktober 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Leute, ich habe schon soviel Idioten als Elektriker gesehen, einer wollte sogar unter Vollast einen 125 A Trenner ziehen, ich konnte ihn gerade so vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


MUßTE ich auch mal machen - Leistungsschalter an der Maschine wurde "eingespart" Trafo abschalten war nicht möglich und Gefahr im Verzug - Will ich nicht nochmal machen Trotz Helm / Schild und Handschuhen usw war die Angst groß und der Schaden hinterher am Trenner auch:?


----------



## Matze001 (16 Oktober 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn! Dumme bzw. schlecht ausgebildete Leute gibt's in JEDEM Beruf!
> Ich habe so etwas auch schon bei einem Elektriker erlebt: Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung mit eingelegten Brücken.



Ich habe nie das Gegenteil behauptet. Aber leider musste ich für mich persönlich feststellen, dass viele (Nicht ALLE!)
Mechatroniker weder das Mecha noch das tronik in ihrer Berufsbezeichnung verdient haben. Das mag nicht nur an den Menschen liegen, sondern meiner Meinung nach an dem verfehlten Ziel dieses Berufsbildes. Eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau in einem Mechatroniker zu sehen, finde ich für zu viel verlangt, denn das kann niemand bieten (es gibt zwar den Spruch: ein schlechter Elektriker ist immernoch ein guter Schlosser. Aber auch hier kann ich einfach nicht zustimmen. 

Ich möchte Mechatroniker jetzt nicht darauf reduzieren, dass sie einfach (elektrisch) nichts drauf haben. Ihr Aufgabengebiet ist einfach viel zu breit gefächert, um all diese Themen tiefgründig verstehen zu können.

Ich hoffe diese Formulierung erweitert meine doch sehr salopp daher geschriebenen Satz etwas angemessener!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Deltal (16 Oktober 2012)

Das Problem an den Mechatronikern ist auf jeden Fall ihre Ausbildung. Gerade wenn er etwa 30 ist, dann gehörte er eventuell zu den ersten Generationen. Damals war vieles nicht gut ausgearbeitet (Ausbildungsrahmenplan, Abschlussprüfungen oder Absprache Lehrbetrieb<>Schule). Wenn du dann noch schlechte Ausbilder hattest und nur eine billige Arbeitskraft warst hattest du verloren. Ich weiß noch das die in der Schule direkt mit SPS-Programmierung angefangen sind.. nix mit Ohmsches Gesetz oder Sicherheitsregeln..

Und wenn du dann rund 15 Jahre mit Schweißgerät und Schlagschrauber unterwegs war, biste fast wieder bei 0 angekommen. 

Dazu kommt wohl noch ein ganz gewaltiger Gehirnfurz, den wohl schon jeder ein paar mal hatte 

Trozdem sollte man nicht an elektrischen Anlagen arbeiten wenn man dermaßen eingerostet oder ahnungslos ist!


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Oktober 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> ...Ich möchte Mechatroniker jetzt nicht darauf reduzieren, dass sie einfach (elektrisch) nichts drauf haben. Ihr Aufgabengebiet ist einfach viel zu breit gefächert, um all diese Themen tiefgründig verstehen zu können ...



Der normale Mechatroniker wird ja auch eigentlich nicht in der Projektierung sondern für Umbauten und Reparaturen vor Ort beim Kunden eingesetzt. Ich muss sagen, dass man gewisse Grundlagen schon draufhaben sollte! Aber es liegt auch in der Verantwortung der Firmen, nur gut ausgebildetes Personal da rauszuschicken. Viele Chefs verlangen leider, bzw. gehen davon aus, dass man weiss, was man tut. Egal, ob es der armen Sau, die da losgejagt, wird jemals gezeigt wurde...

Wenn man Glück hat, landet man irgendwann in einer Firma, in der man sich in eine Richtung spezialisieren kann. Aber das könnte schon schwierig werden, wenn man z.B. in der Instandhaltung arbeitet. Und es gibt sicherlich viele Mechatroniker, die sich irgendwann ärgern, nicht sofort einen der richtigen "Voll"-Berufe gelernt haben. Wenn vorher gewusst hätte, wie einfach man sich das Drehen und Fräsen (ich rede nicht von komplizierten Teilen und CNC-Arbeiten!!!) aneignen kann, hätte ich auch gleich den Weg des Elektronikers gehen können. 

Also: Wenn ihr wollt, dass die Leute gute Arbeit machen, dann bildet die Leute auch vernünftig aus!!! Und wenn ihr merkt, dass das mit dem Einen oder Anderen keinen Sinn macht, dann legt ihm nahe, dass er Platz macht, für jemanden der will!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Blockmove (16 Oktober 2012)

Ich muß jetzt mal was zur Ehrenrettung der Mechatroniker beitragen:

Das Berufsbild ist ja vergleichsweise neu.
Es hat ein paar Jahre gedauert bis die Ausbildungsinhalte zu den Anforderungen der Industrie passten.
Mittlerweile sind mir / uns Mechatroniker lieber als Elektroniker. Deren Ausbildung ist zu abgehoben und eigentlich schon fast als eine Art Vorstudium zu sehen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind mir / uns Mechatroniker lieber als Elektroniker. Deren Ausbildung ist zu abgehoben und eigentlich schon fast als eine Art Vorstudium zu sehen.



Genau da liegt ja der Hacken in unseren ganzen Bildungssytem, es wird versucht immer Lehrinhalte 
in die jeweilige Ausbildung reinzupacken, in der Schule und im Ausbildungsbetrieb. Die Azubis werden
dann ab den mittleren Industriebetrieben auf die Prüfung getrimmt, das sie eigentlich nicht mehr durch-
fallen können. Das erreichte Ausbildungszeugnis sagt dann nichts mehr aus, das Ziel wurde ja Andressiert.  

Vielleicht sollte man da in wenig zurückrudern und zwischen Techniker, Meister ein Zwischenschritt schaffen
und mit einer zusätzlichen 1 Jähigen Weiterausbildung eine Art Obergeselle schaffen.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Oktober 2012)

Aventinus schrieb:


> @Perfektionist
> 
> Wir reden hier aber nicht von Flüchigkeitsfehlern. Der Kollege hat die Schaltung einfach nicht verstanden.


da hab ich auch schon Schaden angerichtet. Ich hab mich an einen Aufzug rangetraut, wo mein Chef anschliessend retten musste, was ich nicht verstand. Aber da nur Wäsche im Förderkorb war, ist auch das glimpflich abgegangen. Danach wusste ich, was ich entweder nachzulernen hatte oder die Finger von lass.

wer keine Fehler macht, werfe den ersten Stein. Wer keine Fehler machen will, der höre auf, zu arbeiten. Wer sich aus Angst, Fehler zu machen, an garnichts rantraut, ist von vorne herein ein Versager.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (16 Oktober 2012)

Wer arbeitet, der macht Fehler.
Das steht für mich außer Frage. Man kann vielleicht noch sagen, dass ein "guter" Facharbeiter wohl seltener Fehler macht.

Das war hier auch aus meiner Sicht aber gar nicht das topic. Der "Kollege" konnte über einen längeren Zeitraum noch einmal darüber nachdenken, was da schiefgegangen ist. Wenn dann so eine Aussage kommt... uiuiui!!!

Ich gehöre auch zu der Fraktion, die den Beruf des Mechatronikers so wertet, dass man hier nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes geschaffen hat.
Es gibt ganz sicher in jedem Ausbildungsberuf unterschiedlich gute Azubis. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass grundlegende Basics auf der Strecke bleiben, ist aber doch ungemein höher. Sei es, dass ein größeres Tätigkeitsfeld abgedeckt wird - sei es, dass jeder seiner Neigung entsprechend einen der Bereiche stärker abdecken wird.

Ein Mechatroniker kann durchaus beide Bereiche gut abdecken, braucht aber auch deutlich mehr Berufserfahrung, bis er so weit ist. Ein fertig ausgelernter Elektriker/Schlosser muss sicherlich auch zunächst etwas Berufserfahrung sammeln, wird aber im Schnitt *deutlich* eher so weit sein, dass er den Titel "Facharbeiter" zu Recht tragen darf.


----------



## M-Ott (17 Oktober 2012)

Der Mechatroniker ist, wie Dia schon gesagt hat, ein Beruf, der in die Instandhaltung gehört. Vieles, was der Industrieelektroniker lernt, ist für diesen Bereich (mittlerweile) völlig unnötig (wobei ich die Ausbildungsinhalte des Industrieelektronikers nicht kenne). Es ist interessant, wie hier alle glauben, die Ausbildung zum Mechatroniker zu kennen, wo sie kaum einer mitgemacht hat. Die Ausbildung besteht zu 2/3 aus Elektrik und zu 1/3 aus Mechanik. Dass man auch in 2 Jahren alles lernen kann, was man als Elektriker für eine Instandhaltung benötigt, steht ja wohl außer Frage. KEIN Instandhalter muss Widerstandsnetzwerke oder Schwingkreise berechnen, deshalb muss es der Mechatroniker auch nicht lernen, genausowenig wie er jemals das Eisen-Kohlenstoff-Diagramm brauchen wird, und es deswegen auch nicht lernt. Wahrscheinlich haben keine drei Leute hier im Forum im letzten halben irgendwas davon beruflich gebraucht. Zu sagen, die Ausbildung zum Mechatroniker sei Unsinn und könne keine kompetenten Leute hervorbringen, ist Schwachsinn. Es kommt wohl vielmehr auf die individuelle Ausbildung und natürlich auch auf den jeweiligen Auszubildenden an.
Die Basics bleiben auf der Strecke? Was sind denn diese Basics? Muss man den heutzutage noch mit NOR Bausteinen ein SR-FLip-Flop bauen können oder Widerstandsnetzwerke berechnen? Ich weiß - im Gegensatz zu den Leuten hier, die sich ein Urteil erlauben ohne die Mechatronikerausbildung wirklich zu kennen - dass die Basics sehr wohl ausreichend gelehrt werden. Gespart wird nur an den Details, an denen, die man als Instandhalter sowieso niemals braucht. Die Schaltung eines Asynchronmotors wird ausreichend gelehrt.

Meine Erfahrung hat ein ganz anderes Problem mit dem Mechatroniker gezeigt: Die meisten Firmen wissen ihn nicht einzuordnen. Durch die strikte Trennung von Elektrikern und Mechanikern in den meisten Instandhaltungen kommt bei den meisten Mechatronikern irgendwann die jeweils andere Seite zu kurz.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Die Basics bleiben auf der Strecke? Was sind denn diese Basics? Muss man den heutzutage noch mit NOR Bausteinen ein SR-FLip-Flop bauen können oder Widerstandsnetzwerke berechnen? Ich weiß - im Gegensatz zu den Leuten hier, die sich ein Urteil erlauben ohne die Mechatronikerausbildung wirklich zu kennen - dass die Basics sehr wohl ausreichend gelehrt werden. Gespart wird nur an den Details, an denen, die man als Instandhalter sowieso niemals braucht. Die Schaltung eines Asynchronmotors wird ausreichend gelehrt.



Ich denke mal wenn du von der Instandhaltung redest, gehören die von dir aufgeführten Logischen Glieder dazu, nicht alle Maschinen sind aus dem Jahre 2000.
Ich habe Täglich Maschinen vor Augen die über 40 Jahre alt sind. Die Schaltung von Asyncronmortoren, wird leider nicht mal in der normalen Elektroausbildung
ausreichend gelernt, eine Sterndreieckkombi ist ja eine der leichteren Schaltungen, ich habe bei uns schön öfter Leute scheitern sehen, wenn Sie einen Dahlander
Motor ans laufen bekommen sollen, der über einen Wende-Stern-Dreieck-Doppelstern Nockenschalter gestartet werden.


----------



## M-Ott (17 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wenn du von der Instandhaltung redest, gehören die von dir aufgeführten Logischen Glieder dazu, nicht alle Maschinen sind aus dem Jahre 2000.


Aber es ist auch kaum noch eine aus den '80-ern.


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... ich habe bei uns schön öfter Leute scheitern sehen, wenn Sie einen Dahlander
> Motor ans laufen bekommen sollen, der über einen Wende-Stern-Dreieck-Doppelstern Nockenschalter gestartet werden.


Da müssten 95% der Elektriker, mich eingeschlossen, vorher lange nachdenken. Aber, bleiben wir ehrlich, auch diese Schaltung ist heutzutage eher unüblich.


----------



## Cara (17 Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Mechatroniker verdienen ihren schlechten Ruf eigentlich nicht wirklich. Man muss sich nur mal mit deren Aufgaben und ihren Ausbildungsinhalten auseinandersetzen.

Wir bilden bei Uns in der Instandhaltung seit mehreren Jahren Mechatroniker aus. Ich selbst habe die Jungs seit etwa 3 Jahren "am Hals". Dementsprechend muss man sich auch mit den Ausbildungsinhalten und mit dem eigentlichen Sinn eines Mechatroniker beschäftigen.

Ich finde die Ausbildungsinhalte im Großen und Ganzen ausreichend. Auch in anderen Berufen gibt es Lücken. In der Entwicklung eines Mechatronikers kurz nach der Lehre habe ich festgestellt, dass er alles kann aber nichts richtig. Ist nicht einmal bös gemeint. Woher soll es auch kommen. Für normale Instandhaltungstätigkeiten reicht es in den meisten Fällen aus. Bei tiefer greifenden elektrischen Fehlern bin ich aber immer noch der Meinung, dass ich eher einen Energieelektroniker zur Fehlersuche schicke und den Mechatroniker als Unterstützung (und in der Hoffnung er schaut sich noch etwas ab) mitgebe.

Jeder von uns übernommene Mechatroniker hat sich nach und nach in eine der beiden Richtungen spezialisiert. Die Meisten sind "leider" eher in die mechanische Richtung gerutscht, aber es sind auch einige recht gute Elektriker draus geworden. 
Leider ist dies aus Bewerbungsunterlagen eher schlecht heraus zu sehen. Wenn ein Mechatroniker zum Vorstellungsgespräch vor mir sitzt, setze ich als erstes vorraus, dass er beide Richtungen abdecken kann. Bei einer jahrelangen "Spezialisierung" sieht es da aber schon finster aus. "Habe ich mal gehört" ist da noch einer der harmloseren Kommentare.

Schlußletzendlich sind mir "reine" Elektriker/Elektroniker und Mechaniker lieber. Aber Mechatroniker sind in vielen Dingen halt auch flexibler. Ihr solltet mal das Gesicht eines Elektrikers sehen, wenn er fix an der Drehbank eine Welle abdrehen oder mal eine kleine Schweißnaht ziehen soll. Da zucken die meisten Mechatroniker nur kurz mit der Schulter und machen es.


----------



## Baschankun (17 Oktober 2012)

Wie lernt man denn heute? 
Beispiel: Elektriker oder Mechatroniker 8 Wochen vor der Abschlußprüfung. Habe ihn gebeten, mit einem Multimeter zu messen, ob der Motor (Anker) an ... Klemmen angeschlossen ist. Die Frage war wohl zu allgemein gehalten: Überlege, welcher Messbereich, wie die Kabel anschließen, was sollte das Messgerät anzeigen. Hätte wohl eine Anweisungsliste schreiben sollen.

Wie lange merkt man sich das?
Der Kollege hat vielleicht für die Prüfung Stern- und Dreieckschaltung gelernt. Aber nach drei Wochen ist das meiste wieder weg. Das verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. So viel intelligenter waren wir doch 'früher' auch nicht, oder?

Gerade bei 87Hz Betrieb ist es essentiell, den Motor in Dreieck zu klemmen. Also: Dicke Anmerkung im Stromlaufplan. Am Besten im Parametrierprogramm noch drei Mal bestätigen lassen, dass der Motor wirklich im Dreieck geschaltet ist.
In der Praxis wird halt der Motor getauscht und der Effekt ist immer noch der gleiche. Und dann muss man sich blöde Sprüche oder Ausreden anhören, wenn man als erstes fragt: 'Dreieckschaltung'.
Wie bekomme ich das in die Köpfe der Elektriker in der Firma und auf Kundenseite?

Es programmiert sich doch leichter, wenn man sich bewusst ist, daß man Fehler macht. Das sollte man einem Kollegen, der solche Böcke schiesst, einfach mal mitgeben. Also ein Layer 8 Fehler...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Aber es ist auch kaum noch eine aus den '80-ern.
> 
> Da müssten 95% der Elektriker, mich eingeschlossen, vorher lange nachdenken. Aber, bleiben wir ehrlich, auch diese Schaltung ist heutzutage eher unüblich.



Zu den Maschinen, wir sind ein Maschinenhändler und haben ein großes Gebrauchtmaschinenwerk, wo Rücknahmen landen. Die Maschinen erstrecken sich in der Regel von 1960 - 2012. da kannst du alles finden. 

Diese Dahlander Schaltung wird noch heute üblicherweise eingesetzt, sie ist für die Anwendungen die ich meine Ideal.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2012)

Ich versteh nicht, wieso der überwiegende Teil hier die Mechatroniker als Instandhalter sieht.
Dafür ist der Beruf schlichtweg nicht geeignet. Und das sieht man auch den Ausbildungsinhalten.
Instandhaltung braucht Spezialisten.
Der Mechatroniker ist ein Allrounder.
Eigentlich genau das richtige für den heutigen Maschinenbau. Grundgerüst aus Aluprofilen zusammenbauen.
Mechanische Baugruppen nach Zeichnung montieren. Pneumatik, Hydraulik und Elektrik nach Plan installlieren.
Einfache Fehlersuche bei der Inbetriebnahme.

Ein anderer angedachter "Verwendungszweck" für Mechatroniker ist die Fertigung.
Hier sollen die Kenntnisse reichen um kleinere Störungen selber zu finden und zu beseitigen.
Bei größeren Störungen soll er als Unterstützung der Instandhaltung dienen und den Instnadhaltern zu Hand gehen.

Viele unserer Azubis sehen die Ausbildung zum Mechatroniker auch als Basis für ein Studium.
Nach der Ausbildung gehen bei uns mehr Mechatroniker auf weiterführende Schulen als z.B. Mechaniker.

Ich denke es ist Zeit sich mal vom Vorurteil zu lösen, dass die Mechatroniker nur Facharbeiter 2. Klasse sind!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## M-Ott (17 Oktober 2012)

blockmove schrieb:


> ich denke es ist zeit sich mal vom vorurteil zu lösen, dass die mechatroniker nur facharbeiter 2. Klasse sind


*ack*
 .........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist Zeit sich mal vom Vorurteil zu lösen, dass die Mechatroniker nur Facharbeiter 2. Klasse sind!



genau das sind ja schon die Hufschmiede, ein Mecha*tron*iker ist ja auf den weg zur besserung, also 1.5 Klasse


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Oktober 2012)

Also...wenn ich jetzt mal ganz ehrlich sein soll:

Ich find ' mich gut!!!  :sc5:

Gruß,

dia


----------



## M-Ott (17 Oktober 2012)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Also...wenn ich jetzt mal ganz ehrlich sein soll:
> Ich find ' mich gut!!!  :sc5:


Ich mich auch! :s11:


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (17 Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es sowas in jedem Beruf gibt. Da fällt mir noch folgende Anekdote ein.

ACHTUNG OFFTOPIC:
Nach meiner Ausbildung zum *Fremdsprachenkorrespondent* hat man uns gefragt, wie wir die Ausbildung und Lerninhalte so fanden. Ein Klassenkamerad von mir äußerte dann allen Ernstes "Ja, die war schon gut, aber das ist nicht mein Ding. Ist mir viel zu fremdsprachenlastig." Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, wie ihn die ganze Klasse ausgelacht hat. :-D


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Oktober 2012)

.
Mechatroniker:

*Die Tätigkeit im Überblick
*Mechatroniker/innen bauen mechanische, elektrische und elektronische Komponenten, montieren sie zu komplexen Systemen, installieren Steuerungssoftware und halten die Systeme instand.
Mechatroniker/innen sind vor allem im Maschinen- und Anlagenbau sowie in der Automatisierungstechnik tätig, z.B. bei Firmen, die industrielle Prozesssteuerungseinrichtungen produzieren. Auch in Betrieben des Fahrzeug-, Luft- oder Raumfahrzeugbaus sowie in der Informations- und Kommunikations- oder der Medizintechnik können sie arbeiten.

Das ist HIER so definiert.



Und das findet man DORT:

Ursprünglich wurde der Beruf für den Maschinen- und Anlagenbau konzipiert. Deshalb sind in dem Beruf Ausbildungsinhalte für den ganzheitlichen Erstellungsprozess von Maschinen und Anlagen vorgesehen:

Vormontage der Komponenten,
Manuelles und maschinelles Spanen, Trennen und Umformen,
Aufstellen und Montage der Maschinen und Anlagen beim Kunden,
Programmieren mechatronischer Systeme,
Installieren und Testen von Hard-und Softwarekomponenten,
Aufbauen und Prüfen von elektrischen, pneumatischen und hydraulischen Steuerungen,
Verlegen der Versorgungsleitungen,
Inbetriebnahme, einschließlich der Funktions- und Sicherheitsprüfungen.
Weitere Ausbildungsinhalte sind Wartung und Instandhaltung. Damit ist der Beruf auch interessant für alle Betriebe, die mittels mechatronischer Systeme produzieren oder mittels mechatronischer Systeme transportieren.
Der *Ausbildungsberuf Mechatroniker/Mechatronikerin ist ein Querschnittsberuf*, der in unterschiedlichen Wirtschaftszweigen ausgebildet und eingesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zu den Maschinen, wir sind ein Maschinenhändler und haben ein großes Gebrauchtmaschinenwerk, wo Rücknahmen landen. Die Maschinen erstrecken sich in der Regel von 1960 - 2012. da kannst du alles finden.
> 
> Diese Dahlander Schaltung wird noch heute üblicherweise eingesetzt, sie ist für die Anwendungen die ich meine Ideal.


in den Bereichen, in denen ich arbeite, gibts außer FU, Servo und SPS fast nichts anderes mehr. Das einzige, was ich erlebt habe, waren gerade noch Gatterschaltungen - aber zu einer Zeit, als das auch schon anachronistisch war und sich beim Hersteller bereits in Überarbeitung befand. Dann ist mir noch zwischendurch einmal ein Z80-Board begegnet, da war ein 555 defekt.

Zustand heute: wer was über Relais, Gatter oder Dahlander lernt, kann doch mit 90% Sicherheit annehmen, dass er dieses Wissen zum Arschabwischen benutzen kann (zumindest dort, wo ich heute zuhause bin). Dafür gibt es alternde Kollegen genug, die das noch wissen, wie es geht. Wenn das mal ausnahmsweise gefragt ist.

Wie ein Drehstromasynchronmotor zu schalten ist, hab ich gelernt, als ich wusste, dass es wichtig ist, dies zu wissen. Und trotzdem hab ich es noch nie mit einem Sanftanlauf zu tun gehabt, maximal mit einem Stern-Dreieck. Und jeder Menge FU und F/U-Eckpunkt 87Hz. aber Learning by Doing bzw. die Kenntnisse und Fertigkeiten von Chef/Kollegen übernommen.


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Oktober 2012)

.
Hallo Andreas,
ich denke, Grundlagen-Wissen zum "Arschabwischen" gibt es eigentlich nicht, es ist einfach Vorraussetzung für alle weiteren Dinge.
Sonst wären die heutigen Technologien ja gar nicht erst entstanden, oder ?

Und dann stehst du auf einer IBN, dein FU ist defekt, kein Ersatzteil in Sicht, und du musst deinen Motor "sanft" anlaufen lassen, aber weisst nicht wie ?

Nur meine Meinung.

Gruss

P.S. Aber das du noch den Z80 kennst, Respekt !


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Oktober 2012)

PS: ich vergaß, zu erwähnen, dass inzwischen sogar unsere Hufschmiede in der Lage sind, den jeweiligen Versuchsumrichter entweder in Stern oder Dreieck anzuschliessen. Wenn man es in der Praxis dann braucht, lernt man es eben. Und wer es verstehen will, was er gelernt hat, beschäftigt sich damit. Dass dabei falsche Schlüsse rauskommen, schockiert zwar, zeugt aber doch von dem Interesse, es doch tiefergehend verstehen zu wollen. Warum sich also nicht die Zeit nehmen, den neugierigen über seine Denkfehler aufzuklären?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2012)

Perfekter, es gibt ein bisschen mehr als deine Maschinenhalle. Wie du vielleicht mitbekommen hast 
arbeite ich in der Holzbearbeitung, da gibt es für Kreissägen in der heutigen Zeit Frequenzumformer
aber auch die einfache Sterndreieckschaltung. Das gleiche gilt für Dahlandermotore für eine Fräse.
Die Nockenschalter die diese Anwendung bewältigen sind immer noch up to Date, im Gegenteil warum
für einfache Anwendungen immer alles kompliziert machen.


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Oktober 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> ich denke, Grundlagen-Wissen zum "Arschabwischen" gibt es eigentlich nicht, es ist einfach Vorraussetzung für alle weiteren Dinge.
> Sonst wären die heutigen Technologien ja gar nicht erst entstanden, oder ?


Ich sag mal so: jemand kann KOP/FUP programmieren, ohne sich dabei im klaren zu sein, dass da im Hintergrund AWL abläuft. In meiner Formelsammlung (aus Zeiten der Handquetsche) war noch das Wissen vermittelt worden, wie man AWL formuliert, sodass es in KOP/FUP darstellbar ist.

Davon ab, dass ich KOP/FUP/AWL für beerdigendswerte Sprachen halte, ist es doch so, dass wir in Sachen SPS (S7-Classic) in Zeiten verfangen sind, als noch Absolutadressen eine Rolle spielten. Aber ich will das als Programmierer doch alles garnicht wissen. Ich kann zwar dafür ein Interesse haben, was da hinter dem Vorhang abläuft, muss es sogar haben, wenn mich das Entwicklungssystem suboptimal unterstützt (ich sag nur DB-Neugenerierung mit Datenerhalt oder DB-Adressverschiebungen, dass anschliessend die Visu ins Klo greift), aber wenn ich diesen (unnötigen) Background nicht benötige, so hab ich genau den Zustand, dass ich auf ein Basiswissen verzichten kann und nur noch Anwender bin.


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Perfekter, es gibt ein bisschen mehr als deine Maschinenhalle. Wie du vielleicht mitbekommen hast
> arbeite ich in der Holzbearbeitung, da gibt es für Kreissägen in der heutigen Zeit Frequenzumformer
> aber auch die einfache Sterndreieckschaltung. Das gleiche gilt für Dahlandermotore für eine Fräse.
> Die Nockenschalter die diese Anwendung bewältigen sind immer noch up to Date, im Gegenteil warum
> für einfache Anwendungen immer alles kompliziert machen.


Da ich bei meinem Bruder auch mal Holzwurm war (Zimmereigeschäft) finde ich das ja recht nett, dass wir da eine gewisse Seelenverwandschaft miteinander haben.

Stimmt, die Kreissäge schalteten wir zunächst in Stern, danach mit Gefühl von Hand in Dreieck. Ob bei der Fräse im Hintergrund eine Dahlanderschaltung stand? keine Ahnung...

Eine Abricht-Schleifmaschine hatten wir noch. deren Relaisschaltung verstand mein Bruder (nur Hobbysteuerungstechniker). ich nicht!

Der Abrichthobel jedenfalls, das war auch von Hand Stern-Dreieck.

Mein Bruder hat eine Drechselbank privat. Die hat er mit einem FU ausgestattet. Nicht nur Hufschmiede, sogar Holzwürmer sind in der Lage, einen Drehstromasynchronmotor anzuschließen. Wenngleich das ganze Ding nicht nach VDE geprüft und abgenommen ist.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (17 Oktober 2012)

Mein Kollege, Elektromeister, hat es auch schon geschafft bei einer ganzen Reihe Motoren welche in Stern/Dreieck geschaltet werden, trotzdem Brücken im Klemmbrett einzubauen. Gottseidank hat er irgendwann an sich gezweifelt und uns gefragt... Dann war er erstmal beschäftigt


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Zustand heute: wer was über Relais, Gatter oder Dahlander lernt, kann doch mit 90% Sicherheit annehmen, dass er dieses Wissen zum Arschabwischen benutzen kann (zumindest dort, wo ich heute zuhause bin). Dafür gibt es alternde Kollegen genug, die das noch wissen, wie es geht. Wenn das mal ausnahmsweise gefragt ist.



Tja da siehste mal wie bedauernswert klein und eingeschränkt deine Welt ist. 
Es gibt tatsächlich eine Elektrik jenseits von SPS- , FU und Servo. 

Also verabschiede dich von deiner egozentrischen Sichtweise und schau mal über den Tellerrand 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2012)

Bleiben wir mal bei der Tischfräse wo die Antriebe ca. 80-90% aus den Wende-Stern-Dreieck- Dahlander 
bestehen. Wo dann auf Gehör umgeschaltet wird, ist nicht als Nachteil zu sehen. Dort werden Fräsköpfe
mit unterschiedlichen Gewicht aufgespannt, das kann bei Verwendung eines FUs oder Sanftanlauf dazu führen,
das der Tischler die hochlaufzeit anpassen muß, bei Gehör und handbetätigung nicht. 
Zusätzlich kann dann bei einen FU mal schnell aus Versehen ein Werkzeug was nur 3000rpm betrieben werden
darf, mit 6000 oder 9000rpm betrieben werden, nur mal am Porti gedreht. Das wäre dann nicht der erste
Fräser der durch die Decke geht.


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Oktober 2012)

Danke Helmut, dass Du mich da aufgeklärt hast. Ich bin tatsächlich schon zu spezialisiert, um eine Chance zu haben, sowas überhaupt noch wahrzunemen. Ob man mich deswegen bedauern sollte? Dahlander kommt in meiner "kleinen" Welt halt nicht vor.

Als Servoantriebstechniker würde ich sagen: ich könnte, um die verschiedenen Lastsituationen wissend, die Trägheit des eingespannten Werkzeuges messen. Weil bei mir merkt der Antrieb dies, nicht ein (erfahrener!!!) Bediener. Aber Dieters Welt scheint wohl auch kleiner zu sein, als er denkt. (wenn wir hier schon wieder bei persönlichen Angriffen sind)


----------



## Licht9885 (18 Oktober 2012)

Nur mal so 

es gibt Firmen die haben einfach aus wirtschaftlicher sicht nicht das Budegt eine Hightech Anlage zu kaufen dann muss halt mal eine Anlage mit Schützen(Stern,Dreieck usw.) her.

Ich bin der Meinung ein Mechatroniker ist zwar kein gleichwertiger ersatz für ein Energieelektroniker aber zur ersten Fehlersuche und Behebung von kleinen Sachen reicht es aus.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Oktober 2012)

Licht9885 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung ein Mechatroniker ist zwar kein gleichwertiger ersatz für ein Energieelektroniker aber zur ersten Fehlersuche und Behebung von kleinen Sachen reicht es aus.



Ein Mechatroniker soll auch gar kein Ersatz sein


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Oktober 2012)

Was für eine Diskussion .... Im Grunde ist es doch völlig egal welche Ausbildung durchlaufen wird. Wichtig ist doch das dem Azubi was beigebracht wird und er auch was lernen möchte. Was nützt dir der beste Energiegeräteelektroniker wenn er keinen Bock hat. Dann lieber einen Motivierten Mechatroniker.

Die Idee die hinter der Ausbildung steht finde ich gar nicht so schlecht. So kann der Azubi überall mal reinschnuppern und sich dann nach der Ausbildung entscheiden. Die guten werden halt Programmierer die nicht so Guten halt Hufschmied


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Oktober 2012)

Es ist völlig nebensächlich, ob der Kollege Mechatroniker, Elektriker, Instandhalter, Industrieelektroniker, Ingenieur oder sogar "nur" Programmierer ist. Jeder in unserer Branche sollte soviel Grundverständis mitbringen, um nicht drei Phasen auf einem Stückchen Metall auf zu legen. Und sich dann noch über einen Kurzschluß wundern? Glotzt auf das Klemmbrett und findet den Fehler nicht?

So etwas regt dich nicht auf, Perfektionist? Es geht nicht darum dass man keine Fehler machen darf. Viele unter uns stehen jeden Tag vor neuen Herausforderungen. Wie steuert man was an? Was muss gegenseitig verriegelt werden. Warum ist die Schaltung eigentlich so und nicht anders? Kann das so überhaupt funktionieren? Fehler im Schaltschrank, Fehler im Schaltplan, Fehler im Programm, Fehlersuche Tag für Tag. Natürlich macht jeder von uns immer wieder Fehler. Es ist nun mal nicht wie mit Mutti Plätzchen backen. Aber was hier mit dem Kurzschluss, der Fehlersuche und den absurden Schlussfolgerungen gelaufen ist, ist für mich absolut unverständlich.

Der Kollege ist eigentlich nicht dumm. Es ist auch nicht so dass er nicht will oder dass er nicht engagiert ist. Ihm scheint nur irgendwie jegliches Verständnis für Strömlinge zu fehlen. Es gibt z.Bsp. Leute, die nicht mit Zahlen umgehen können, glaube das nennt sich Dyskalkulie. Die inzwischen 21-jährige Tochter einer guten alten Freundin leidet darunter. Sie kann z.Bsp. nicht die Uhrzeit ablesen und sie kann sich auch nicht selbstständig den Wecker stellen. Ansonsten ist sie ein völlig normales und intelligentes Mädel. Alleine dieses Unverständis für Zahlen ist im Alltag ein großes Handicap für sie. Wer so etwas nicht kennt, der kann sich das nur schwer bis garnicht vorstellen. Vielleicht gibt es so eine Dysfunktion auch für Drähte und Netzwerke?

Der Motor wurde ursprünglich übrigens von einem "erfahrenen"  Elektriker falsch angeschlossen. Unter dieser Spezies gibt es  genügend Exemplare die alles blind anschließen, ohne auch nur ein einziges mal an Denken zu denken. Das erlebe ich bei Inbetriebnahmen leider sehr oft. Wie in jeder Berufsgruppe gibt es aber auch unter den Elektrikern gute und schlechte Leute. Auf manchen kann man sich absolut verlassen, bei anderen muß man alles überprüfen. Das ist leider so.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Oktober 2012)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Jeder in unserer Branche sollte soviel Grundverständis mitbringen, um nicht drei Phasen auf einem Stückchen Metall auf zu legen.
> ...
> So etwas regt dich nicht auf, Perfektionist?
> ...
> ...


da gibt es für mich noch heftigere Aufreger. z.B. keine Achtung vorm Kunden (gibts wirklich!).

Wie ich schon schrieb: man kann sogar den Hufschmieden andressieren, wie man einen Motor anschließt (anschließen soll). Und die haben wahrlich keinen Blassen von Kurzschluss...

... und schaffen es trotzdem, abhängig vom FU mal Y, mal D anzuschliessen ...

...aber klar, manche sind so richtig blöde. Was man dagegen tun kann und/oder soll, k.A.


----------



## Crack123 (30 Oktober 2012)

Möchte auch mal eine kleine Anekdote liefern zum Thema Mechatroniker,

Unser Lehrling ( Frau, soll aber kein Vorurteil sein! ) kurz vor der Gesellenprüfung sollte einen 4 Poligen FI anschließen was auch Fertig gestellt wurde, Allerdings flogen später dann beim einschalten des FI 2 von den 3 Vorsicherungen mit einem lauten Knall und Starken Funkenschlag im FI :roll: 

Gut unsereiner dachte sich eventuell is der FI ja defekt....weit gefehlt   bei genauerer begutachtung hat Sie es tatsächlich geschafft auf der Abgehenden Seite alle 3 Phasen zu Bügeln untereinander und noch weiter auf die einzelnen Leitungsschutzschalter was natürlich einen satten Kurzschluss verursachte.....Jaja alles nicht so einfach...


----------



## Blockmove (30 Oktober 2012)

Crack123 schrieb:


> Jaja alles nicht so einfach...



Eben ... Die Azubiene war mit der Gesellenprüfung überfordert und du mit Groß-Klein und Komma 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Crack123 (30 Oktober 2012)

Nunja soll mich der Schlag treffen aber die Rechtschreibung war nie das Wichtigste in meinem Leben  




Achja PS :

Ich kann noch einen 2ten Zwischenfall Preisgeben, was passiert wenn man an einem 2 Poligen Leitungsschutzschalter auf der Linken Seite oben L und unten N anklemmt ?



Richtig es knallt 


selbiger Lehrling obwohl es sogar einen Schaltplan gab mit dem wohl meine 76 Jahre alte Oma dieses richtig gemacht hätte.


Schönen Abend dann noch!


----------

